# What my HD 1128 wants to be



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

My Toro told me the other night when it grows up it wants to be a....


King of our town.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my HRT toro 521 is 30yrs old, I think it has any more growing to do


----------

